# How bad is barium?



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I went to my GI yesterday and he wants to do a barium xray. He explained it as swallowing some barium and then getting xrays. Somehow that just sounds way to easy. What should I expect and just how bad does barium taste?


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Lori, If he wants to to a barium xray, then that is not a bad test at all. That is usually used to look for problems in the upper digestive tract--from mouth to belly. You just swallow a barium drink and they take pictures of it as it travels through your system. It doesn't taste very good and you do have to drink quite a bit of it, but there is no pain or discomfort involved. Did he way why he wanted to run this test? I thought your problems were more intestinal (D) than upper (stomach pain or burping or acid reflux).


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

HereIam I never thought to ask him why, it was my first visit there so I didnt know the tests were for differant things. I just thought it was a normal test for IBS D. Doesnt it take xrays of your small interstine?


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

It could be an Upper GI with a small bowel follow thru. It's not bad, just takes longer for the follow thru. They wait and take xrays every 20 minutes or so as the barium goes down.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I have had to do these several times [ulcers...ugh]. The taste of the barium has improved immensly over the years. It wasn't as sickeningly sweet this past time, more of a mint, and they had chilled it. It helped so much.The follow through on the barium swallow is to watch the rate the gut empties into the ileum, that is what I was told anyway.If they are doing a follow through this may take some time. My gut empties really slowly. I didn't know this the first time, and wore brown shoes, brown socks. I looked lovely [I am so sure] walking the aisles of the hospital to try to help it move a little faster, in my hospital gown, brown shoes, brown socks and lily white legs!!!


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

From reading all this i guess this test isnt going to be an in and out thing. I thought it would be just like an xray take it them you are done but i guess not







They make you stay in your gown? This may be a stupid question but Im kinda weird about it, did they let you leave the gown on when they took the xrays? God i hope so.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes, you get to keep the gown on.


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

thank goodness







I already went through one uncomfortable thing this week. My first trip to the GI and wouldnt you know it he was probably only 25 and cute. And there i was having to talk about D. What a day!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Lori, it's not a bad test at all. The worst thing for me was it was quite boring. Having to wait about 20mins between X-rays I fell asleep! They really panicked - thought I was dead!!!


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Lori,It wasn't that bad for me any of the times I've had these tests either. I just mentioned the gown and walking thing because, well...I find it funny now. I wish they would've let me sit there and sleep, but they made me walk. Now normally I like to walk, but would have preferred a nice pair of white tennies and sox, as opposed to what I had on.ahhhh vanity.


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I had to drink Barium also for a Upper GI with small bowel series. The taste isn't great, but not horrible. After it was done they told me the Barium would probably make me constipated and to drink lots of water to flush it out of my system.Well no sooner then I left the hospital I felt a strong urge to use the bathroom, and not to get too graphic but I had diarrhea that was a creamy white color. I had this for about 2-3 days before the Barium was finally out of my system.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

If you walk around, it will help get the barium thru the system a bit faster -- or at least that is what I was told. I've had the test a couple of times, the first taking about 3 ho urs without the walking, and the second about 1-1/2 to 2 hours with the walking. It wasn't that bad. Good luck. Phyllis


----------

